# Wife unable to log into PC



## jb59 (Mar 27, 2014)

My wife's desktop pc runs Windows 8.1. She attempted to boot this systems into safe mode in order to run a rare virus scan in this mode. Somehow, (I'm not sure just how), she forgot her account.live password. When she clicked the "forgot password link" and had a code sent to her cell phone, we discovered that her Dell Inspiron one 2020 lost its internet connection. I have a laptop (on this same network) but it runs WIndows 7 and I have no experience having to log into account.live, each time I want to log onto my computer. And I am accessing the internet just fine as I type this dilemma.

Prior to this problem, I was unaware that even she had to log into account.live each time either.

Long story short, can anyone recommend how she can unlock her pc as resetting her password via an alternate measure allowed by Microsoft - does not work.

Thanks very much for any assistance with this.

Joe


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I assume you have a router. How is her PC attempting to connect to it? If by Wi-Fi, try ethernet.


----------



## jb59 (Mar 27, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> I assume you have a router. How is her PC attempting to connect to it? If by Wi-Fi, try ethernet.


Yes- WiFi

I'm not sure how to do this without logging into the pc


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Because the ethernet connection is disabled? That would be a serious block.

This is just one of the minor reasons I refuse to use an email account for a computer account login.


----------



## jb59 (Mar 27, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> Because the ethernet connection is disabled? That would be a serious block.
> 
> This is just one of the minor reasons I refuse to use an email account for a computer account login.


Yes. I'm not sure how to rectify the internet problem unless I log in (which I can't do).

I agree. I wasn't aware this was a prerequisite of Windows 8. I now know I'll never own Windows 8.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I wasn't aware this was a prerequisite of Windows 8.


It's not required, but Microsoft makes it difficult to use only a local account. The easiest way to avoid it initially is to not have internet access during the initial Windows 8 or 8.1 setup.


----------



## jb59 (Mar 27, 2014)

I wonder if it wouldn't be easier just to ask if there's a guaranteed way to reboot this computer so it boots up with the networking available.

My wife initially was attempting to reboot into safe mode and when she did so - she opted out of networking. I wasn't with her when she did this. This is just what she told me.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I wonder if it wouldn't be easier just to ask if there's a guaranteed way to reboot this computer so it boots up with the networking available.


I'm sure (well, 99% sure) that at least ethernet would be available provided the ethernet adapter is not defective and provided that the ethernet connection has not been disabled by a user.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Whether one uses a Local or a Microsoft account to login to a computer is largely a matter of personal preference. The way I have setup my personal computers is to have 2 accounts. The one account is a Standard user and is a Microsoft account. The other is an Administrator and is a Local account.

The Standard user (Microsoft account) I use for all normal daily work on the computers. The Administrator (Local account) I use only for administration tasks.

For the way that I use my computers this is the perfect setup because it gives me instant access to my Outlook.com account - and everything associated with it. It also provides me a resilient environment because should anything go wrong with the Microsoft login account I can always login via the Administrator account and fix it.

I have a completely separate email account (not outlook.com) that I use for the receipt of Microsoft security codes. 

For my purposes I have found the above setup to be practical, secure, easy to manage and perhaps above all - productive.

T.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I see the easier answer unless I am missing something - being to connect it to a hard wired Ethernet connection and then use the code sent by Microsoft, although by now you will probably have to request another code, but try it first before doing so


As indeed my colleague TerryNet has suggested on post 8


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Macboatmaster said:


> I see the easier answer unless I am missing something - being to connect it to a hard wired Ethernet connection and then use the code sent by Microsoft, although by now you will probably have to request another code, but try it first before doing so
> 
> As indeed my colleague TerryNet has suggested on post 8


Agree 100%.

In a test environment I have tried very hard to break a Microsoft account (Outlook.com) and User Login. So far I have not succeeded. I am finding it hard to understand what the OP's wife could have done to break this. There is something missing in the original Post. I would really like to know what was done because I would like to try and recreate that in my test environment and then look for a way of fixing it.

T.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I would like to try and recreate that in my test environment and then look for a way of fixing it.


In Network Connections disable the ethernet and Wi-Fi connections. Shut down the PC. Using another device change the password of the Microsoft account that is used for the PC login. Boot the PC and try to login being sure to forget the old password.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

TerryNet said:


> _In Network Connections disable the ethernet and Wi-Fi connections._ .


But the OP's wife didn't do that..... or at least that is not what the OP wrote.



> ...we discovered that her Dell Inspiron one 2020 lost its internet WiFi connection. I have a laptop (on this same network) ...... And I am accessing the internet just fine as I type this dilemma


So the connection to the Internet is fine, so that is not the problem. How does the Dell suddenly and permanently lose its Internet connection..? It would seem an unbelievable coincidence for the NIC to go faulty at the same time as the OP's wife forgets the password. That is what I mean by "...something missing in the original Post...".

And lastly.... the OP still has not said whether they have tried connecting by Ethernet as you suggested way back in Post #2. In Post #5 the OP answered your question (I think) by saying "Yes" to the Ethernet connection being disabled. Really...? That seems a little odd. Ethernet is enabled by default. Is the OP saying that at some time in the past they actually went into Network Connections and disabled the Ethernet connection..?

The OP does not seem to be a very technical person and it just seems unexpected that a non-technical person would make that kind of change to a system.

I still think that there is something missing.

T.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You, Tabvla, wanted to set up a test environment. I gave you a summary of what I understand from the thread. If "the connection to the Internet is fine" there is no problem--they just use the newly assigned password.

I would not have responded to your post except for the remote possibility that you may uncover something if you test the situation.

For the above I'm wearing my regular member's hat. For the following sentence I'm wearing my moderator's hat. I think that you need to keep your opinion about the Thread Starter's perceived faults to yourself.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

> TerryNet wrote : _You, Tabvla, wanted to set up a test environment. I gave you a summary of what I understand from the thread. If "the connection to the Internet is fine" there is no problem--they just use the newly assigned password. I would not have responded to your post except for the remote possibility that you may uncover something if you test the situation_.


I understand that and I thank you for your reply. But a test is only valid if one can recreate step-by-step what occurred to create the problem in the first instance. For that I was hoping that the OP may have another think about what occurred prior to the event and if possible provide additional information.



> TerryNet wrote : ...._For the following sentence I'm wearing my moderator's hat. I think that you need to keep your opinion about the Thread Starter's perceived faults to yourself_.....


I really have no idea what you are referring to. Perhaps you have interpreted something I wrote in a manner different to the intention. So if you would like to elaborate in a PM I would be more than happy to read what you have to say and respond appropriately through the PM channel.

T.


----------



## jb59 (Mar 27, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> I see the easier answer unless I am missing something - being to connect it to a hard wired Ethernet connection and then use the code sent by Microsoft, although by now you will probably have to request another code, but try it first before doing so
> 
> As indeed my colleague TerryNet has suggested on post 8


Gentlemen - I apologize for not answering your very much appreciated feedback/suggestions. I had a family matter that interrupted my continued quest to fix this Windows 8 OS dilemma. I am not a total newbie when it comes to this stuff. I actually used to be semi-proficient back in the early days of DOS up to Windows 95 or so but I just got old and the newer OSes just flew by me.

That being said, my problem (or actually, my wife's - I just happen to live in the same house) is a bit over my head. I've never had to log in to any operating system to access MY data. This, in my opinion is ridiculous, and sadly perhaps, a sign of things to come.

Given our current household setup - with WiFi and all - how is it that I'm supposed to hardwire her Dell desktop to the ethernet? And once this is done, do I read you correctly that I am (or my wife is) supposed to then contact Microsoft in order to obtain another password? Just taking notes here.

Thanks a million, I can't express this enough - for your time and your expertise in this matter.

Regards

Joe


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> how is it that I'm supposed to hardwire her Dell desktop to the ethernet?


So, Tabvla is correct? You have not even tried an ethernet connection as I had inferred from your post # 5?

You connect an ethernet cable from the PC's ethernet port to a LAN (ethernet) port on the router (or modem/router if you have a combination unit).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Indeed I agree



> Given our current household setup - with WiFi and all - how is it that I'm supposed to hardwire her Dell desktop to the ethernet? And once this is done, do I read you correctly that I am (or my wife is) *supposed to then contact Microsoft in order to obtain another password?* Just taking notes here.


The wireless adapter is not working and cannot be fixed until you can get to windows
You cannot configure the password reset on the Microsoft account - previously called Windows Live account, until you can access a Microsoft account and to do that you have to be online.

Therefore the easiest way is to connect the dell hard wired by Ethernet
Use then the code sent by Microsoft
When you say, as in the quote above


> that I am (or my wife is)supposed to then contact Microsoft in order to obtain another password?


as I said 


> then use the code sent by Microsoft, although by now you will probably have to request another code, but try it first before doing so


All you are doing in effect is to re-enable the ability to log into windows - were your wife to have a local account, which simply requires the usual traditional type password - as I presume you have on windows 7, then she would not need to be connected to the internet, but for a Microsoft account password reset - using the code sent by Microsoft - you do need an internet connection.


----------



## jb59 (Mar 27, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> So, Tabvla is correct? You have not even tried an ethernet connection as I had inferred from your post # 5?
> 
> You connect an ethernet cable from the PC's ethernet port to a LAN (ethernet) port on the router (or modem/router if you have a combination unit).


Yes, that's true. I'll fall on my sword for that one!

I must have read that a hundred times but each time I saw ethernet, i was thinking WiFi.

I will do it this way the minute I get home.

Thanks for your time in helping me with this TerryNet.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I'll fall on my sword for that one!


No need; too bloody. We just like to harass each other a little here.


----------



## jb59 (Mar 27, 2014)

Got it. Thanks MacBoat.

I'm a little slow but there's a light on now.

Thanks TerryNet and Tabvla as well.


----------



## jb59 (Mar 27, 2014)

I just hooked up a cat 5 from the router to the computer (which is one of those all in one jobbers) and rebooted both the modem and the pc. the light for the internet/network connection is still dark indicating that it doesn't recognize the hardwire connection.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Could be a bad cable. Check it with another computer if you can.


----------



## jb59 (Mar 27, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> Could be a bad cable. Check it with another computer if you can.


Just tried it with a different cable. Same result. "No connection available."

She initially rebooted into safe mode without networking(which is how this whole thing started)... I wonder why simply rebooting a 2nd time wouldn't simply undo that change.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Did the computer come with windows 8 or 8.1 installed, or was it originally some other OS eg Windows 7 that has been upgraded to 8

send me please the service tag for the 2020
The Service Tag is a 7-character code, and the Express Service Tag is a 10-digit code that is a numeric version of the Service Tag. *Both codes will probably be located on the back of the computer case, but can also be located on the top or side of the system*.


----------



## jb59 (Mar 27, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> Did the computer come with windows 8 or 8.1 installed, or was it originally some other OS eg Windows 7 that has been upgraded to 8
> 
> send me please the service tag for the 2020
> The Service Tag is a 7-character code, and the Express Service Tag is a 10-digit code that is a numeric version of the Service Tag. *Both codes will probably be located on the back of the computer case, but can also be located on the top or side of the system*.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

to make it easier for you there is no need to type back to me what I posted to you
which is what I think you are doing
If you are not typing it but clicking quote it is for some reason not appearing as a quote
please just click reply


however you have no answered the question - did it come with windows 8 installed or 7 and then you have installed 8


Which version of 8 or now 8.1 is it please 
8.1 64 bit
8.1 pro 64 bit


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have checked the service tag and it is really not a lot of help
but it appears that it came with windows 8 64 bit

I think the first aspect to try is this
Entering System Setup 1 Turn on (or restart) your computer. 2 During POST, when the DELL logo is displayed, watch for the F2 prompt to appear and then press <F2> immediately. NOTE: The F2 prompt indicates that the keyboard has initialized. This prompt can appear very quickly, so you must watch for it, and then press <F2>. If you press <F2> before the F2 prompt, this keystroke is lost. If you wait too long and the operating system logo appears, continue to wait until you see the Microsoft Windows desktop. Then, turn off your computer and try again 




Then if you can get that far follow this 
Advanced  Onboard Device Configuration

I think you will find that on the top bar of the setup screens there are the headings 
MAIN
and then 
ADVANCED


you want the advanced and then the 
Onboard device Configuration
On that you want to check
Onboard LAN Controller Allows you to enable or disable the onboard LAN controller Enabled or Disabled (Enabled by default) 

that it is enabled.

PLEASE NOTE I do not think this is the problem. I think that the device - the Ethernet adapter has been disabled in Windows, Control Panel, Network and Sharing centre = change adapter settings

If I am right this setting in the Firmware setup = that is as described above on the F2 key will be enabled for the onboard LAN

If by chance it is disabled, then that is why it is not connecting - therefore change to enabled and SAVE changes and exit
That is - the EXIT heading on the top bar and then
Save changes and exit.

IF this does not work when you post back we will try a different approach


----------



## jb59 (Mar 27, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> Did the computer come with windows 8 or 8.1 installed, or was it originally some other OS eg Windows 7 that has been upgraded to 8
> 
> send me please the service tag for the 2020
> The Service Tag is a 7-character code, and the Express Service Tag is a 10-digit code that is a numeric version of the Service Tag. *Both codes will probably be located on the back of the computer case, but can also be located on the top or side of the system*.


Macboatmaster - I just realized I forgot to answer the 1st part of your posting above. The pc came with Windows 8 installed and it updated itself just after she bought it (a little over a year ago). Sorry about that.


----------



## jb59 (Mar 27, 2014)

8.1 64 bit


----------



## jb59 (Mar 27, 2014)

I did the F2 thing and the followed the steps you outline. It was already enabled (onboard LAN controller). But I saved and exited anyway and the results are the same - still no network available. What you said above (about the Ethernet adapter being disabled) makes a lot of sense to me. Windows 8 is just way above my knowledge base.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> She initially rebooted into safe mode without networking(which is how this whole thing started)... I wonder why simply rebooting a 2nd time wouldn't simply undo that change.


If she did this by changing the Boot option in msconfig then the system will keep booting the same way until that choice is changed.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

JB59, the Moderator TerryNet has rapped me on the knuckles (ouch that hurt) for the tone of my response in Post #13. If you were offended by what I wrote then my unreserved apology as it was not meant in that way....

As my colleagues TerryNet and Macboatmaster are providing you with excellent advice I will excuse myself from this Thread and hope that the problem will be resolved in due course.

T.


----------



## jb59 (Mar 27, 2014)

Tabvla said:


> JB59, the Moderator TerryNet has rapped me on the knuckles (ouch that hurt) for the tone of my response in Post #13. If you were offended by what I wrote then my unreserved apology as it was not meant in that way....
> 
> As my colleagues TerryNet and Macboatmaster are providing you with excellent advice I will excuse myself from this Thread and hope that the problem will be resolved in due course.
> 
> T.


Holy smokes Tabvla - I wasn't a bit offended. I very much appreciate the time/ help you, TerryNet, and Macboat have given me. I did nearly three decades in the military. It takes a lot to offend me.


----------



## jb59 (Mar 27, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> If she did this by changing the Boot option in msconfig then the system will keep booting the same way until that choice is changed.


That was my line of thinking. I've never heard of anyone having a similar problem. Certainly not in the Windows 8 environment. I conducted a semi-thorough search on the web and couldn't find one person that reported having a similar problem. I miss the simplicity of Windows XP.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On the lock screen where your wife types the password is there an arrow to the left - of that 
if so and there is another account on the computer clicking that arrow will then show the other account
Of course this will only help if
1. There is another account
and
2 If it is password protected - she knows that password


If it is the guest account at least then we will be able to confirm if the Ethernet adapter has been disabled


----------



## jb59 (Mar 27, 2014)

No. The arrow is to the right. Only one account unfortunately - no guest account available. 

But she said normally, there is a guest account, that only becomes available after she goes through the initial log on. She also said she created an account for me (which I never used).

However - the screen that I'm presented with only allows me to enter a password to enter the Microsoft Account (I'm guessing).


----------

